

Why I Got into a Fight with My Phone - user_235711
http://passionatereason.com/2015/04/01/why-i-got-into-a-fight-with-my-phone/

======
natch
So, am I to understand you can't turn off notifications for specific apps on
Android?

~~~
stevewillows
You can disable them through Settings > Apps if the app itself doesn't have an
option.

For me, I only receive email notifications with the LED light (white). For
anything with a persistent notification (ie. glovebox, lux auto brightness,
etc) I disable the notifications.

The OP makes some good points regarding the 'always on' culture, but it's
tough to complain about something you can easily avoid.

